# My Sapphire



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello fellow rat lovers I am in need of advice as I believe I may have adopted a four month old pregnant rat from a local breeder. I have only had her about a week and a half to two weeks as a cage mate to my female Daisy and since having her home her belly has gotten increasingly rounder and when we pick her up we can literally feel and see her nipples which we can't on Daisy. Hence thinking she's expecting. I am going to attempt to upload pictures I just took of her though not the best I hope someone on here can take a peak at them and tell me what they think I'd really appreciate it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

It's kind of hard to tell from those pictures.

A rat only has a gestation period of 21 days, and they are most visibly pregnant during their last week.
Here's a picture of my girl possum 4 days before she had her litter last year. Hopefully that might give you a better idea of what a "really" pregnant ratty looks like.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

here are hopefully three better pictures of Sapphire's belly since the first three were apparently difficult to tell.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

yes FamilyRatters1 Tuesday at 11pm Sapphire delivered 12 pups sadly three didn't survive but happy to say that mommy and her nine remaining babies which are now four day old are doing great and really thriving. Haven't gotten pictures yet as Sapphire was extremely stressed by the whole process and it has been difficult to keep her away long enough to take them but I'm hoping to get some soon I'll have to see how she'll behave she's very protective but I don't like to push her to much as she struggled in the beginning caring for them and we were afraid she wouldn't. Her babies are doing great and growing like weeds so we are very hopeful they are going to be beauties and have the best temperaments as mom is pretty mellow


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on the babies! I would love to see pics, when you get the chance!


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

yes I am hoping to get pictures soon


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's great!!! You seem to know what your doing!!


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

though it's been many years I have had rats in the past though never had to deal with a surprise litter or a mom who wouldn't or couldn't care for the babies for whatever reason so though I may have questions and concerns here and there it's because I'm out of practice and encountering situations I didn't have with my past rats.


----------

